# Toro gas tank



## Chewy55 (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a Toro snow thrower, model # 247.887801 and the gas tank came loose and fell down. I can grab it with a pliers and pull it up to put the gas cap back on and it will stay in place. I know this is not the solution but I have no idea how to open this thing up and get to the tank. Has anyone ever seen this?

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Chewy55 said:


> I have a Toro snow thrower, model # 247.887801 and the gas tank came loose and fell down. I can grab it with a pliers and pull it up to put the gas cap back on and it will stay in place. I know this is not the solution but I have no idea how to open this thing up and get to the tank. Has anyone ever seen this?
> 
> Thanks


I went to look up that blower on TORO'S website and there is no results found. that is not the model number. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## Chewy55 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well this was dumb, I was thinking of my lawn mover which is a Toro. The snowblower is a Craftsman. I posted in the Craftsman forum.


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

you just got me thinking of my 3 lawnmowers, a toro, a mtd and a ditch mower that the wheels are amost ready to fall off due to rust, and wondering what you do to winterize the lawnmower, fill the tank up full with gas or drain everything including the oil?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

There's a little wire rack/clamp that holds it in place with a bolt...... see the auger assy here for a pic: https://www.partstree.com/parts/mtd...tsman-snow-thrower-2011-sears/auger-assembly/


----------



## Vitreous (Feb 10, 2016)

Add fuel stabilizer to the gasoline, run the engine for five minutes and then remove the spark plug and pour two capfuls of engine oil into the spark plug hole. Pull the cord a couple of times to turn the motor over and disperse the oil throughout the engine. I like the briggs fuel stabilizer.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Vitreous said:


> Add fuel stabilizer to the gasoline, run the engine for five minutes and then remove the spark plug and pour two capfuls of engine oil into the spark plug hole. Pull the cord a couple of times to turn the motor over and disperse the oil throughout the engine. I like the briggs fuel stabilizer.


Good advice...I'll make sure to do that to both my mower, and my new 824qxe.


----------

